# Ethernet adapters are not visible by the system



## mzelensky (May 23, 2011)

Hello, 

I installed FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE on ASUS P5MT-M motherboard with 2 integrated ethernet adapters onboard.

Problem: When I start the system the adapters are not visible. The system startup log shows up only lo0 interface but neither bge1, nor bge0.

Everything works fine when I `# reboot now`

After that startup log shows lo0 and bge0 as active (bge1 state is set to DOWN as it is not connected to cable and not specified in /etc/rc.conf - it is fine with me).

When I `# shutdown now` and start the system again, the problem recurs, so I must `# reboot now` again which makes the system see bge0 again.

Definetely, this is not the right way of things. The adapters must work after server shutdown, otherwise I will not be able to operate it on the LAN/WAN after its unplanned shutdown/start.

Are there any solutions to this? Is it a FreeBSD bug or just my incompetence?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SirDice (May 23, 2011)

I had something similar once but with the rl driver. If I booted Windows the card worked, if I rebooted from Windows to FreeBSD the card would fail. I had to turn the machine completely off after using Windows before the card would work in FreeBSD. Quite annoying.

This got solved after a few updates to FreeBSD. I'm guessing something similar is happening now. Try updating to 8.2-STABLE and if you still have the same problem file a PR about it.


----------



## mzelensky (May 23, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Try updating to 8.2-STABLE...


tried 

```
# freebsd-update -r 8.2-STABLE upgrade
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 4 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 8.2-RELEASE from update2.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.

The following components of FreeBSD seem to be installed:
kernel/generic world/base world/dict world/doc world/manpages

The following components of FreeBSD do not seem to be installed:
src/base src/bin src/cddl src/contrib src/crypto src/etc src/games
src/gnu src/include src/krb5 src/lib src/libexec src/release src/rescue
src/sbin src/secure src/share src/sys src/tools src/ubin src/usbin
world/catpages world/games world/info world/proflibs

Does this look reasonable (y/n)? y

Fetching metadata signature for 8.2-STABLE from update2.FreeBSD.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 8.2-STABLE from update5.FreeBSD.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 8.2-STABLE from update4.FreeBSD.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 8.2-STABLE from update3.FreeBSD.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```

I checked http://update5.freebsd.org/ and there is no update for 8.2-STABLE...

Or is there any other way to update to 8.2-STABLE? (or should it be in another forum thread - sorry in that case!)


----------



## SirDice (May 23, 2011)

You can't use freebsd-update(8) to update to stable. You'll have to do a source update.


----------



## bbzz (May 23, 2011)

On my laptop for whatever reason wireless card is not auto-detected unless I type in 

```
#ifconfig iwn0
```

Maybe something similar is happening.


----------



## SirDice (May 23, 2011)

iwn(4) isn't in the GENERIC kernel. So unless it's used it's not being loaded.


----------



## bbzz (May 23, 2011)

Yes, it's loaded in loader.conf.
Thanks for reply. It's interesting, because I didn't have this issue in 8.1-RELEASE.


----------



## mzelensky (May 24, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Try updating to 8.2-STABLE and if you still have the same problem file a PR about it.


I reinstalled 8.0-RELEASE and it seems to work so far.

It proves old rule not to use the most recent releases. Always use good old stuff.


----------



## SirDice (May 24, 2011)

Keep in mind that 8.0-RELEASE went End-of-Life in November 2010.


----------



## mzelensky (May 24, 2011)

mzelensky said:
			
		

> I reinstalled 8.0-RELEASE and it seems to work so far.



Nope, it doesn't work neither...


----------



## SirDice (May 24, 2011)

Alright, file a PR. State that you also tried 8.0-RELEASE and it had the same issue. 

At least we now know it's not some regressing that was introduced with the last version.


----------



## mzelensky (May 26, 2011)

Is there a way of rebooting the system right after boot up IF it was not rebooted?


----------

